# Elección de parlante



## sergiot (Mar 9, 2015)

Estimados, los molesto para que me brinden su ayuda en la elección y/o decisión de que hacer.

Les cuento, tengo actualmente dos bafles armados con los woofer 10" de ken Brown, los medios de Audifan RM5 y los tweeters de ken Brown, andan muy no me puedo quejar, la idea es tratar de pasar a un bafle mas chico, con lo cual tendría que sacar el 10" y poner un midbass o algo que me permita reducir el tamaño de la caja.

No me preocupa el rendimiento abajo de los 100Hz ya que tengo un subwoofer activo para eso.
 He estado viendo los de Audifan y GBaudio, pero la consulta en si es si poner un woofer de 8 o 6 pulgadas y dejar los rm5 y el tweeter que tengo o poner un midbass que llegue a 5000Hz que es el corte del tweeter y obviar el rm5??

No se si se entiende la consulta, pero resumiendo es saber si es preferible un 3 vías partiendo de 6 u 8 pulgadas o ir a un 2 vías.

Todo lo anterior basándome en los parlantes de Audifan y Gbaudio que es lo mejorcito en nacional y conseguible, si hay otra cosa de buenas o mejores prestaciones me lo dicen.

Vuelvo a aclarar, es solo para hacer una caja mas chica y buscaría de hacerla NO tipo paralelepípedo, sino tipo pirámide o trapecio, y simil columna.

Se agradece todo comentario.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 9, 2015)

Viste este tópic?: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/cajas-tipo-voight-pipe-lineas-transmision-exponencial-107934/ Si buscás en la web hay varios diseños de Voigt, incluso unos de 2 vías. Suerte!


----------



## sergiot (Mar 9, 2015)

Que tal Edgardo, creo que había leído sobre algo de eso, pero el tema es aprovechar lo que tengo y achicar las cajas por falta de espacio, es un living que ya me esta quedando chico.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 9, 2015)

Las cajas Voigt se pueden armar con parlantes chicos (desde 5"), son chicas paro altas. Este plano es para un parlante de 8": http://www.parow.no/Lowther/voigtpip.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)

Éstos me los recomendó @pppppo , él los tiene armados y me dijo que tienen un sonido muy similar al "en vivo" :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...d=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=bafle+Pluto+Linkwitz.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 9, 2015)

Si los vi, son algo desopilantes, pero si el sonido es bueno todo vale.
Es mas, hay unas versiones comerciales que adoptan ese sistema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)

Tengo los parlantes y ganas para hacerlos , pero les tengo medio miedo a sonido cañoso-entubado , que podria resolverse con pintura antivibratoria o alfombra pegada + aislante acústico , otra cosa que me da cosita son los woofers-medios mirando al cielo  pero . . . son de Linkwitz


----------



## sergiot (Mar 9, 2015)

Sera cuestión de probar, caño de pvc grande y listo, jajaja. 

Debe ser por un tema de imagen estereofónica u omnipresente que los pone para arriba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)

Si , cómo que la distribución debería ser horrible mirando al techo . . . sin embargo todos los aceptan apuntando pal piso


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 9, 2015)

Sergio: Intento ayudarte . 
- Ya que tenes sub activo , lo que yo haria es poner un 6" en caja sellada -> minimo volumen... acordate de hacerla solida , estanca y bien rellena de aislante .
- Tu tweeter corta muy alto como para pensar en un 2 vias . No te recomiendo quitar el midrange.
- Cualquiera de los parlantitos que mencionas puede andar bien .
- No se si el midrange que tenes es sellado , pero en caso de no serlo , acordate de aislarlo del woofer .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2015)

Hummmm....habría que ver los parámetros del tweeter... al menos la Fs y el Qtc para ver si llegamos a un 2 vías. 5 kHz es muuuuy alto, aunque debe ser un corte de 2º orden. Quizás con un 4º orden puedas bajarlo a 3 kHz o un poquito menos, donde es mas fácil encontrar un midwoofer que llegue hasta ahí sin demasiados problemas.... pero 4º orden en pasivo.... huuuummmmmmm  

Para lo que querés hacer no te queda otra que medir/conseguir los T/S de los parlantes, medir su radiación puestos en caja y analizar el xover actual para ver que onda tiene. Luego de eso se podrá analizar si llegan bien o nó.

PD: Un xover de dos vías es muuucho mas simple de ajustar que uno tres vías...


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 9, 2015)

Por supuesto Dr. que hay mucho para charlar sobre el xover y los parlantes!! ... Yo le di la idea sobre lo que resultaria mas simple acorde a la intencion de la consulta....
Suponiendo que parte de un 3 vias , si no cambia mucho la impedancia ... tiene un punto de partida . A lo sumo con algunos ajustes ( mediciones mediante ) del LP puede salir andando enseguida .
Ya si queremos rediseñar todo hay mucho para hacer . No quiero pensar como puede ser el xover actual . Asi mantendria de forma sencilla el perfil actual .


----------



## sergiot (Mar 9, 2015)

Gracias Antonio y al Dr., la idea de Antonio es a la que apuntaba, ya que los medios los tengo y los tweeters en ese corte se llevan bien, mi intencion era saber si con un 6" estaría bien.

El RM5 no es campana cerrada le tengo que hacer un compartimiento de unos 2 litros, el xover esta en 3er orden y red zobel.

Me quedaría saber por su experiencia, entre los 6" de audifan o gbaudio cual es el mas conveniente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-544146049-ensaladera-acero-inoxidable-225cm-15-litros-_JM_


----------



## sergiot (Mar 9, 2015)

Jajaja, casi así.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 10, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> El RM5 no es campana cerrada le tengo que hacer un compartimiento de unos 2 litros, el xover esta en 3er orden y red zobel.
> 
> Me quedaría saber por su experiencia, entre los 6" de audifan o gbaudio cual es el mas conveniente.



Bien el xover! lo imaginaba mucho mas primitivo ... tambien te va a costar un poquito cambiarlo si hay que hacerlo ....

Lo unico que te puede decir es que tengo un GB de 10" que anda bien ... resto desconozco .
El 6"de audifan parece bastante standard , creo que es lo que necesitas .

Te quedaria ver los parametros de ambos ( si no los proveen , te los mandan ) y ver que caja te sale con uno y el otro .


----------



## sergiot (Mar 10, 2015)

El xover es un verdadero desastre en cuanto a estética, pero funciona, y es tan grande que lo puse afuera contra la tapa trasera, de esa manera fui probando y controlando con el osciloscopio y el generador como estaban las pendientes, la verdad, no me puedo quejar.

El 10" que tengo de ken Brown anda muy bien, el tema es achicar la medida del parlante para achicar el bafle. En algún momento había llamado a audifan para ver si el 10" de ellos era mejor y el viejo me dijo que me quede con el ken Brown, que andaban iguales.

Ayer los trate de llamar, pero no pude, seguiré intentando y sino llamo a gb, cualquiera de los dos te dan los parámetros o te dicen el volumen interno de la caja ideal.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 10, 2015)

Novedades, hice un par de llamados: 

Gbaudio hable con Gabriel y me recomendó el 6" B6-L y me dio todas las medidas del gabinete y el tubo de sintonía, mas allá que en la pagina están esos datos, precio $550.

Audifan, hablé con Kloster y no me quiso dar dar mucha info mas allá de decirme que mejor lo haga con un 8", sin darme info del volumen de la caja y al modico precio de $1090, cada uno por supuesto.

Que lindo que deben sonar los de GB... jajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2015)

Los 6" de Audifan con cono de Kevlar tienen buenos T/S. Si los encuentro entre los mails te los subo.... pero sonmas caros que $550.....


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 10, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los 6" de Audifan con cono de Kevlar tienen buenos T/S. .....



Lo que vi es que los de kevlar tienen rendimiento mucho menor... no se como se comportaran reemplazando un 10" ....

Por otra parte , si pones un 8"... cuanto vas a ganar de volumen??? o perder en tu caso .

Acordate de simularlos en CAJA CERRADA ... volumen siempre mas pequeño ....


----------



## sergiot (Mar 10, 2015)

Es verdad Antonio, pero les recuerdo que no pretendo que suene como el 10" ni mucho menos, la idea de achicar parlante junto con el bafle es por que tengo el sub activo para suplir los bajos.

Me está convenciendo el de gb por los parámetros, creo que no son malos, y por el precio, además el de la caja bass réflex es de pocos litros y tengo todos los datos del mismo.

Mi idea era no hacer un bafle cubico, quería hacer algo trapezoidal, pero se muy bien que la cosa se complica, me leo cada tanto los magnificos post del Dr. de Antonio y de Juan, y me desborda la cantidad de conocimientos, y tiempo que le dedican a esto, yo ya estaría divorciado.

Creo que puedo conseguir una cierra circular para cortar la madera en angulos distintos a 90º.

La otra opción es conseguir alguien que fabrique cajas y darle las medidas y forma para que me las presupueste, tengo un conocido que pasa música y les hacen las cajas.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 10, 2015)

Por experiencia ... ( aunque no soy buen carpintero ) te metes en un lio terrible con los angulos ... Pero hace tu intento , no digas que te frustro !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

Vas a necesitar un cepillo eléctrico :







o al menos unos discos de desbaste  pa darle los ángulos  :










Luego conseguir aserrín de lijadora en una carpintería , agregarle agua hasta que está mas que húmedo y finalmente agregarle la cola de carpintero y con eso rellenar todas las c494d45 que te mandes . Si lo hacés cómo te digo es lijable y similar al aglomerado , si lo hacés con cola pura se vitrifica


----------

